
Neatcc: A Small C Compiler - hnhnhnhn
https://github.com/aligrudi/neatcc
======
forgotpwd16
A document providing some information is
[http://litcave.rudi.ir/neatcc.pdf](http://litcave.rudi.ir/neatcc.pdf). There
isn't a link in the repo but it can be found on author's site (which is on the
repo). Interestingly (a) it is an optimizing compiler, (b) each compilation
phase gets its own source file.

